# Massey Ferguson 20



## SwampLife (Feb 14, 2016)

Anybody have any info on MF20's? I found one with an end loader for 4k, with just under 3000 hours. Is this a good price, and is there any issues I should pay attention to?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey SwampLife,

The MF20 is an Industrial tractor, about the same tractor as the MF135. I think it was manufactured 1964 - 1975. Probably has a heavy duty front axle for loader work. It has a 3 cylinder Perkins, great engine. The 3000 hours are low if correct (3000 hours over a 45 year life averages out to 67 hours per year). You never know regarding the hours, as the proofmeter could have been changed at some point.

I feel that $4000 is a reasonable price if the tractor is in nice condition, no major leaks or blowby. No major smoke in exhaust. You can always offer $3500 to see how it is received. Make sure the clutch is OK and PTO works (loaders take a toll on the clutch). 

Good Luck.


----------



## SwampLife (Feb 14, 2016)

I couldn't tell if there was any blow by, how exactly do you perform a test like that on a tractor? I've heard of taking the oil cap off on diesel trucks, but I don't know what to do for a tractor.
It didn't smoke really at all for it being a diesel, in fact I thought I would see some type of black smoke considering it's age.
The clutch does seem worn, it still gets into gear but you really have to step on it.
How much do you think a place would charge to change out a clutch?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

There should be a vent tube from the valve cover down the side of the engine. It's not a test, its an observation. You look for combustion fumes, maybe some oil, venting from the crankcase up through the valve cover and out of the tube.

Regarding clutch replacement, you do not want a dealership to do the job (they charge too much). And you don't want to get the replacement clutch from the dealership either (they charge 2-3 times what its worth). You should get the clutch replaced by a reputable local tractor shop. 

I'm obsolete regarding costs to have a clutch replaced. Did the last one myself. Check around......but wait till it fails! You never know how long it may last. As I recall, MF's have a long throw clutch pedal. Ask how old the clutch is.


----------

